# E3D renewal/extension



## sunflowers02 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi,

My husband is in the process of changing employers and has gone back to Australia to obtain a new E3 visa.

Myself and our children are on E3D visa's.

Does anyone know the process or have a link to the correct form I need to complete to apply for an extension via USCIS whilst remaining in the country?

I also have an EAD for work. I believe this will need to be changed so it's inline with our new documents. Do you know if I have to pay the $400 fee again?

Thanks.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

The form you will want is I-539 https://www.uscis.gov/i-539

I'm not sure how you lodge it from within the country, but the notes on that page should help you.

My understanding is that you will have to pay the fee again for the EAD, and you will have a bit of a wait again. Ridiculous, but true.

Did you see my February PM?


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

The form you will want is I-539 https://www.uscis.gov/i-539

I'm not sure how you lodge it from within the country, but the notes on that page should help you.

My understanding is that you will have to pay the fee again for the EAD, and you will have a bit of a wait again. Ridiculous, but true.

Did you see my February PM?


----------



## sunflowers02 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks for the link. My research has led me to this form also, but I need to read it more thoroughly.

Sorry about the PM - I've been slack at checking back on this forum. I'll get to it shortly.

Thanks.


----------



## Leahthomas (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi Did you get your E3D visa renewal from inside US and did you reapply for your EAD? I'm planning to do the same. Please share your experience. You can email me also at [email protected]. Thanks again


----------

